# reverse osmosis my @$$!!



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

hehe, i'm using my water filter in my kitchen to take out some of the hardness in my tank.......i am soooooooo cheap!!!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

A kitchen filter can only handle so many gallons before needing a filter change. R/O system can handle 120 gallons a day and a year before changing the filter elements. Kitchen filter is not cost effective.


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah, no substitute for RO


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

=P its thecheap way!!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

theanimedude said:


> =P its thecheap way!!
> [snapback]1200894[/snapback]​


How many gallons can you filter before a filter change? I can do 120g a day for a year.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> theanimedude said:
> 
> 
> > =P its thecheap way!!
> ...


na......it can do......a gallon an hour! mwahaha!! meh.....low on fundage....still somewhat works right??? lower the hardness and all and stabalize my PH and i think my fish will be soo much happier...


----------

